# Augason Farms.... opinions?



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I came across Augason Farms in the context of Sam's Club. There are over 145 items of theirs sold by Sam's and the list looks awfully inviting, including food kits, water, and medical kits, all aimed at a prepper audience. The prices seem pretty reasonable, if quality and taste are up to snuff... I guess I'm fishing for reviews.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I bought a few cases of Augason Farms hard red wheat. It seems fine, although it is pretty hard to screw up wheat. It was packaged well. Buy a can or two and try it out. If it is tolerable, buy more.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I use their stuff. Be advised that their buckets do not have mylar liners, so... well. just be advised.

Their canned stuff is really good.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've ordered some of their stuff on line from Walmart, site to store. No complaints about anything I have tried.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks all. Seeing this stuff being sold by Wally World, etc. makes me wonder how long it'll be before we see 'Prepper World' or maybe 'Survivors-R-Us' springing up all across the country... :^}


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I saw the same thing and someone here recommended it. I don't like to buy long term unless I try it. I bought small cans of potato soup and vegetable soup blend. These turned out to be pretty decent so we bought some #10 cans for long term.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If it came down to Augusun Farms or my dog, well............


----------

